# bekahleigh23



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Um.............nice avatar   :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

I concour..where'rd she come from????


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Dunno, but if they all look like that there, I wish she`d invite some friends


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

well buddy, yo've got some invites to send out!
Make it happen!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 17, 2002)

hottie


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

beka....with an avy like that you should really start to post whore!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

did you mean to say, post MORE?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

either way works for me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

<knock knock>
can beka come out and play?
puh-lease????


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

LMFAO!!!!1


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

uh huh huh, hey, how's it going?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Very fucking smooth there IT


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

why beat around the bush eh?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Well actually....beating round the bush is.........no, not for this thread


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

No, no bush, please  
If I want dental floss i'll go to the drug store.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

I was feeling good that night!!  It was my last night out in Cali with my cousins.  I have lots of pics from that trip


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

........and you are posting them up when?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

So does that mean you are in the process of starting a pics thread ???


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

Well with a teasing like that one would think so


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Just lets hope she`s feeling good tonight too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well actually....beating round the bush is.........no, not for this thread



it would be...but I get ya....at least...not yet.....


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Just lets hope she`s feeling good tonight too


........Bekaleigh feels good.
Fuck Kuso! are you trying to get me banned from here or what?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Well.....with you gone thats a little less competion


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

Damn bro, I'm REALLY holding back a response on that comment.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

So does that mean you are in the process of starting a pics thread ???  

Maybe some other day....not tonight.  Depends on how much you really want to see pics of 3 blondes who know how to have a good time!  J/K  We were really quite innocent.


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damn bro, I'm REALLY holding back a response on that comment.



After beka`s last comment I bet thats not all you are holding


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Depends on how much you really want to see pics of 3 blondes who know how to have a good time!


 OH SHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn, and there goes another keyboard to the cleaning factory!


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> After beka`s last comment I bet thats not all you are holding


Hey now!  I'm in a library! I'll leave the good stuff till I get home


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

You know with always wanting to see pics...have any of you ever posted pics of yourself....Kuso? Irontime?


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Um......no comment here


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> You know with always wanting to see pics...have any of you ever posted pics of yourself....Kuso? Irontime?


Here ya go 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11639
So lets see your pics now.


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

He,he...It is in the library...Now's the time to do stuff!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

You look really good!!!  Lots of hard work put into that.

It's kuso's turn


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...It is in the library...Now's the time to do stuff!!!


 I know, I know. But it's so damn hard to do homework when fuqing around on here is so fun.


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> You look really good!!!  Lots of hard work put into that.
> 
> It's kuso's turn


Awwww  Thanx babe.


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Good luck in getting a pic from Kuso Dawg...
   
He's da mysterie man...


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I know, I know. But it's so damn hard to do homework when fuqing around on here is so fun.


Is this your last year????


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

must not have anything good to show


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> It's kuso's turn



Um.....you are not gonna like it, but this is the only online pic I have


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I know, I know. But it's so damn hard to do homework when fuqing around on here is so fun.



UGH! homework...that all starts again for me in January.  what are you in school for IT?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Um.....you are not gonna like it, but this is the only online pic I have



HUH?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

ha ha! Your game is WEAK, Kuso!
here be me.....

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

Good pics Burner


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> HUH?



LMFAO   I swear...thats all I`ve ever posted here


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

He,he... Da line ups!!!
BTW,Bekka,did Tank warn you about these guys??????
  
He,he... 

Just  A LOT!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

when I clicked on "this" all i got was a page saying I can't access that page!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he... Da line ups!!!
> BTW,Bekka,did Tank warn you about these guys??????
> 
> ...



yeah he warned me...but he also said it's a lot of fun...which is what i'm having!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh, sorry...it`s in the pay section.....you didn`t miss much, just my extended middle finger


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Good pics Burner



thanks (Have I mentioned..I'm single??)


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> UGH! homework...that all starts again for me in January.  what are you in school for IT?


I love telling people this, I am getting a major in history to be a teacher. 
Now try imagining me in front of the class teaching. Shit this outta be fun.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> thanks (Have I mentioned..I'm single??)



No you haven't.  but hey thanx for the info


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I love telling people this, I am getting a major in history to be a teacher.
> Now try imagining me in front of the class teaching. Shit this outta be fun.



eeeeeewwwwww history...trying to keep your students awake is going to be the major problem!!! J/k...i'm sure you'll find a way to make it interesting.   Good for you. I'm going to school for kinesiology with emphasis in Exercise Physiology!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

All these people studying makes me wanna go back to school too......... Naaa...fuck it, it would cut into my post whoring time here


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

You know to tell the truth you can't really see me all that well from my avatar!!  I think you guys just are trying to make me feel good.  or trying to to up your post whoring!! 

I think i'll go with the last one!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Well.....it`s not that clear, but what we can see looks like it would look  ( thats code for fucking hot  ) if it were bigger. I think you underestimate our experience here


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I love telling people this, I am getting a major in history to be a teacher.
> Now try imagining me in front of the class teaching. Shit this outta be fun.


Hmmmmmmm...   


Now dat would be dangerous,a mind numbing and damaging experience...
Those poor kids!!!
 



PLEAAAAAASE stop itttttt!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 17, 2002)

gee wish i could see your pic Kuso


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Many have tried that way... W/O success...!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> gee wish i could see your pic Kuso



Oh man.....what a way to sign off  :bounce:


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

That's the way the cookie crumbles...


----------



## coleman (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I love telling people this, I am getting a major in history to be a teacher.
> Now try imagining me in front of the class teaching. Shit this outta be fun.



you are 23 and studying? what did u do in yourtime off between high school and university? or is that just the way the american system is? i'm only australian, have no idea when it comes to america


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

coleman.....that would be the Canadian system for IT


----------



## coleman (Nov 17, 2002)

...i see, close though


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> You know to tell the truth you can't really see me all that well from my avatar!!  I think you guys just are trying to make me feel good.  or trying to to up your post whoring!!
> 
> I think i'll go with the last one!!



Although it's a small pic we can tell that you are a hottie.  These guys don't really need any help post whoring but with pics like yours it really does help them (us) out in our quest for whoring.


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

quest??? i think djd and kuso have moved beyond whoring!


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> you are 23 and studying? what did u do in yourtime off between high school and university? or is that just the way the american system is? i'm only australian, have no idea when it comes to america


I took a few years off school and went working around for a while. I needed that to realize that working without an education really fricken blows.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I love telling people this, I am getting a major in history to be a teacher.
> Now try imagining me in front of the class teaching. Shit this outta be fun.



I can Picture it......"Class this semester in history we are going to be studying the rise of Danzig............moootherrrrr"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> You know to tell the truth you can't really see me all that well from my avatar!!  I think you guys just are trying to make me feel good.  or trying to to up your post whoring!!
> 
> I think i'll go with the last one!!




I can see very well.........you look very nice !!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

I agree the av looks nice, but it is no where near clear enough to tell what you really look like.  Post more.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2002)

eat your heart out guys, i get to see this lovely just about every day. and i get to sleep with another lovely every night.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

I love you Tank!!!!  You're like a big bro to me 

And if any of you try to mess around with me, you'll have Tank to deal with   

J/K


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2002)

your're a sweetie as well BL23.    you're in good hands with this crowd.they no better.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Bekah, who you trying to scare off Kuso or IT?


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Must be IT man.....Tank wouldn`t hurt me ....right Tank


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm not trying to scare off anyone!  

Just warning ya!!!!  J/K   It's all in good humor


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

he he ... you certainly do ...
as do I get to sleep with a hottie - lucky us!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I'm not trying to scare off anyone!
> 
> Just warning ya!!!!  J/K   It's all in good humor



I know!  Kuso, please explain to Rebecca the lack of smilies.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

Do I need to use more?


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Ok.....Beka....TP has no sense of humour  

Naaa......he just has a phobia to smilies and has used a grand total of three in his time here


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

I occassionally get wild and crazy, but just because there is no smilie doesn't mean I am making a serious -- read that non-sarcastic-- comment.

Oh yeah, and welcome!

Kuso, I think its been at least 4.


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry, guess one of them musta slipped by me 

BTW TP.....nice entrance into this thread


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Well, I got started late but I had to work my way in somehow!  Guess it wasn't as slick as I thought!


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

LMAO....I think Tank kinda stole your thunder.......was a nice try though


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

beautiful Avatar!    Well, that's now 2 gorgeous gals from Wisconsin!  (1st one is my friend's wife from Madison, WI!)


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> beautiful Avatar!    Well, that's now 2 gorgeous gals from Wisconsin!  (1st one is my friend's wife from Madison, WI!)




There's many beautiful women from Wisconsin...more beautiful than me!!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

i think we need photos of you for you to prove that


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> 
> There's many beautiful women from Wisconsin...more beautiful than me!!!!




I BELIEVE there are many gorgeous gal especially down to earth  gals there unlike the snooty girls of South Florida.  

I assume you live close by to Tank.  However, I forgot where Tank told me he lived.  How close are you to Madison.  My best friend (one of...) lives there but I'll see him in the spring!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2002)

we are 350 to 400 miles north of Mad town.


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> we are 350 to 400 miles north of Mad town.





Way too far!  Do you have an airport where you are?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 19, 2002)

the closest airport is Minneapolis/St.Paul, which is 1 1/2 - 2 hours east of us.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

we : Beka


----------



## irontime (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes we do


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> the closest airport is Minneapolis/St.Paul, which is 1 1/2 - 2 hours east of us.


psssssssssssssst hey Rebekah, thats west of us.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> psssssssssssssst hey Rebekah, thats west of us.




OOPS...I must have had a blonde moment...

those hardly happen to me! 

thansk tank


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2002)

we love ya anyhow.


----------



## Duncan (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey beka, I have a few kinesiology questions for you.

1)Are you in Grad or undergrad?

2)What are some good Graduate EP or kines. programs?

3)Do you have any pics that I could use for a little bit?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice move Duncan....very smooth


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Bekah, you were wanting to know what Kuso looks like, well... Think albob w/ a hairpiece    BTW a belated welcome


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2002)

Welcome Bekah! I see the guys have already started with ya Most are harmless.................................................well, um...
...Just watch out for KUSO  LOL


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanx for not mentioning sweet 'lil innocent me, Les


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Thanx for not mentioning sweet 'lil innocent me, Les


With that sweet lil innocent avatar, and sig.........................she can probably figure out you are thee worst of the bunch on her own 



  LOL


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

...maybe the worst treated one 
Dang Les, picking on the poor 'lil 6yr old


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Bekah, you were wanting to know what Kuso looks like, well... Think albob w/ a hairpiece    BTW a belated welcome



Ummm.............. ..............NOT!!!  What Kuso looks like?  Think of Scotty the Body's avatar.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Once you've had Pre-K, you never go back


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Ummm.............. ..............NOT!!!  What Kuso looks like?  Think of Scotty the Body's avatar.


Like I said   


j/k bro


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Thats it Les  BEND OVER! 

And you other two homo`s.....DIE


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> the closest airport is Minneapolis/St.Paul, which is 1 1/2 - 2 hours east of us.




Woah!  That is way up there!  Didn't they have a plane crash up there, recently?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats it Les  BEND OVER!



 Damn....where'd you come from!?  Ain't it bedtime over in Japan LMAO!




OUCH!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> .....DIE


Someone quoting their lover, eh     So how is Irontime these days?


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

He DIED!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

Before someone REALLY takes me seriously ...
YES I AM JOKING!!!!


 I know,bad joke!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Damn....where'd you come from!?  Ain't it bedtime over in Japan LMAO!
> ...


He's ever lurking!!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> He's ever lurking!!




Adding to that.

I don't believe he went to sleep last night!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats it Les  BEND OVER!



You have no idea how many times I've dreamed of saying those exact same words to her.


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

Chicken or man????


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he said he was going to bed...maybe he has esp or something


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

A little late as usual, but welcome to IM Beka!  I'll quote Dero, "welcome to da' zoo!"  Becareful what you feed the animals, they may want more!  LOL!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Woah!  That is way up there!  Didn't they have a plane crash up there, recently?


a small jet went down with senator Wellstone and his family, but that was even farther north of the cities. sad thing.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> a small jet went down with senator Wellstone and his family, but that was even farther north of the cities. sad thing.




Oh yeah, that was tragic!  Did Mondale get the job?


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Damn....where'd you come from!?  Ain't it bedtime over in Japan LMAO!
> 
> 
> ...



Ah....so you thought you could slam me while I`m in bed eh??  I like the sound of that


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oh yeah, that was tragic!  Did Mondale get the job?



Mondale ran, but Coleman got the job!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

Good morning Beka


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

Good morning to you too Kuso...did you sleep well


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

Um....it`s midnight here now, so I`m just about to go to sleep.......... but after seeing that pink smiley of yours.....I`m expecting some great dreams 

How bout you?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

where the hell do you live?  

I haven't been sleeping well...back still bothering me 

Sweet Dreams


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks babe   I`m sure I will 

In Japan.....not from here though. 

<-------look at my post #.....69  LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

'morning!
Dang, haven't we been busy in this thread..come back two days and FIVE pages later....


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

good morning burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

wahoo! Now it's MY tiurn to get the smiley!
It's gonna be a GOOD day!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Mondale ran, but Coleman got the job!!!



Shows how much I watch the news for political events 

Sounds like you voted for Coleman.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

Republican!!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

I know I'm late but "hello" Beka!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Shows how much I watch the news for political events
> 
> Sounds like you voted for Coleman.



there was a lot less pay than i was expecting..haven't receieved a cent yet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

holy crap! Is this true??? Dave is actually NOT on-line???? are the planets not aligned? Has there been a ripple in the force?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

the end is nigh!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

um..ok, so WTF is a nigh? And..if it is the end...what is the begining????


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

nigh pretty much means near...


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um..ok, so WTF is a nigh?



pssst........Burner..........It's a fancy way of saying bend over and kiss your ass good-bye.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah..I know..Iw as just trying to makea funny...damn.
Lost it.

Isn't that waht those tree hugging, bible thumping people put on their protest signs?
"The end is nigh! Repent!"

(translation: Jesus is coming, look busy!)


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

pretty much


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

HUH????WTF are you talking 'bout OldBob????
Where do they talk like dat?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

well, they never said 'eh' so you can rule out Canada!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Where do they talk like dat?



Well, if coleman is telling the truth about his location I'm gonna say Australia.


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

lol...it's olden day talk


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

OK,so olden day talk is what,a dialect from down 'n under?
EH?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

the dictionary says nigh is an archaic word for near


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

merry old England, mate! Older than the country that is now fondly called Australia..


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

You are so smart!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You are so smart!!!



i was astounded too


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i was astounded too



Don't get too full of yourself.  It may not be that you're so smart, rather that Dero's so DUMB.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

It could also had been a lucky guess...
NOT...Our BURNER...He's just a regular


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Don't get too full of yourself.  It may not be that you're so smart, rather that Dero's so DUMB.


OldBob...You have it all wrong!!!  so what else is new??? 
I was actually saying that Burner was da smart one!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OldBob...You have it all wrong!!!  so what else is new???
> I was actually saying that Burner was da smart one!!!



Well EXCUUUUUUSE me for losing track.  Compared to you EVERYBODY'S an Albert freakin' Einstein.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

S'aright!!!Your xcused!!!



Dumbass!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Dumbass!!!



And now the circle is complete.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OldBob...You have it all wrong!!!  so what else is new???
> I was actually saying that Burner was da smart one!!!



yeah! Give me the props!
I dun gotz me sum edumacation!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah! Give me the props!
> I dun gotz me sum edumacation!



Yeah, at Medina Annex.   That explains a LOT!


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

For a flyboy...:bounce: he tries hard to get off the ground!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

never been there, old and bald!
Think Aviano!

pizza, pasta....calzones....

hot, Italian women...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> For a flyboy...:bounce: he tries hard to get off the ground!!!




up, up and away!
Go web, go!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

Medina Annex is the base in Texas where Air Force cops go for training.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I was at Lackland, then Ft. Dix, NJ.
Ah, NJ, a nice place to leave!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was at Lackland



pssst......Burner........Notice the "Annex" in Medina Annex................It's PART OF Lackland.  

Can anybody else feel my pain here.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm not going to touch dat!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

well..it wasn't called that back in the good ol' days....

DO me a favor..break red...just once...puh-lease???

smart-assed old NCO.......


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_DO me a favor..break red...just once...puh-lease???




F@$%@&    C#%^@$^%    S#@@&^^@$    M#@$%$@    F@#@%^!!!!!!

I did that..................ONCE!!!   It wasn't even freakin' marked!!!  A$$HOLES! 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_smart-assed old NCO.......



Better than dumbass.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Pssst Burner!!!Ok in plain english,what does break red mean?
I'll be sorry I asked,I can feel it.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Forget it,I figured it out...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

F@$%@& C#%^@$^% S#@@&^^@$ M#@$%$@ F@#@%^!!!!!!

I did that..................ONCE!!!  It wasn't even freakin' marked!!! A$$HOLES! 

now, gentlemen..THAT's FUNNY!

Ben fun to see how calm and collected you were then!

I had this one instance in Italy, I think the guy was so nervous, I thought he was about to shat himself!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

Attention!

Attention please!

Would all members of the council please come to order?  It has just been brought to my attention that this thread was originally initiated for the sole purpose of acquiring nekkid pictures of our newest lovely member, bekahleigh23.  It's now stretched the entire gammut of topics from said pictures to some shithole town in Texas.  (As if there's any other kind of town in Texas.)  It falls to me to demand that bekahleigh23 fulfill her committment immediately or.............................or............................or this insanity could go on forever.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I second the motion. All in favor say "AYE!"


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_I think the guy was so nervous, I thought he was about to shat himself!



Nervous?  No.  Pissed off?  Oh hell yeah!!!  We were TDY to a foreign base and hadn't even set up a perimeter yet and these idiots go around jacking people up who are trying to fix jets.  Closest I ever came to punching out a cop.  If I'd known FOR SURE there wasn't a round in the chamber I'd have decked him. 

There were two of them and they both got LOR's the next day.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmmmm...
and what is so different from any other thread...
He's trying to impress her!!!!
Trying to make himself look like a figure of authority!!!!
      
Burner,what were you saying?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

"There were two of them and they both got LOR's the next day. "

I would have earned that LOR by finding a nice mud puddle..! 

ok, not all cops are brain dead....how many stripes?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

waaaay too much miltary jargon for me here


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm...
> and what is so different from any other thread...
> He's trying to impress her!!!!
> ...




to demand that bekahleigh23 fulfill her committment immediately or.............................or............................or this insanity could go on forever

I second the motion. All in favor say "AYE!"
so..
AYE!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

but yes...nekked picutres of bekkah is a great idea


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

A SrA and A1C.  I think the Tech and Staff the left them there got in trouble later but that never came out in public.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> but yes...nekked picutres of bekkah is a great idea



then....can I get an AYE out of you???


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

AYE


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

And now,ladies and gentleman you have heard ...
THE REST OF THE STORY!!!


Brought to you by OldBOB,or AKA


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

while there is military talk...is the australian SAS as good as we kept getting told they are? like are they the best of the elite forces?


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

AYE


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Good!
I've got a second on the motion to bekah posting nekkid pics of herself on this im.com site.

So it is written, so it is done....


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

i don't think it's that easy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

you never know...maybe she'll be drunk.....


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> while there is military talk...is the australian SAS as good as we kept getting told they are? like are they the best of the elite forces?



Came close, but never made it to Australia.   Couldn't answer your question.


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you never know...maybe she'll be drunk.....



i don't think a hot drunk chick would spend her time on a computer


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i don't think *IT* 's that easy



Not to open up the fag talk again but please coleman, we don't really care if IT is easy, we're more concerned with whether or not Bekah is easy.


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Came close, but never made it to Australia.   Couldn't answer your question.



oh well, just have to believe the government propaganda then


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not to open up the fag talk again but please coleman, we don't really care if IT is easy, we're more concerned with whether or not Bekah is easy.



looks like i am going to have to avoid using the word it around here eh


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I cannot say for sure who the best of the best is either. All spec ops teams have different purposes. They all do tend to train together, though


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

Hell, I work for the government and I firmly believe ignorance is bliss.  If I had a clue what I was doing it might scare me.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah Coleman,IT is a touchy subject...
I think,they are having a lover's quarral!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

messy break up eh?


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hell, I work for the government and I firmly believe ignorance is bliss.  If I had a clue what I was doingIT  might scare me.


That is alright for him to say that!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yeah Coleman,IT is a touchy subject...
> I think,they are having a lover's quarral!!!



You're talking about IT and Kuso, right?  


Right?


RIGHT???


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

lol...so if i he finds out...IT will jump out the closet at him or something


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

...and look at his next post,"I was just baiting you and look who took the bait".


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're talking about IT and OLDBOB, right?
> 
> 
> ...


YUP,I'm talking of you and IT!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

looks like he was in a jealous rage there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

wow..bekah is gona cum back to her thread tomorrow and it will have 2 more pages on it..with her not even being here.....


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

she'll be so impressed she'll post pics


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

well,let's contune then, shall we?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

onto 15 pages!


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> looks like he was in a jealous rage there


...and left!
 
Guess he could not take anymore!!!
Poor OldBob


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

now, give the ol' man abreak..he probablt had to go and take his afternoon nap....


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

NEVER!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

wel, bob...I tried.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

He did,I saw him trying for A NANO SECOND!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yep, for that fleeting fraction of a second, I alowed my humanity to give a shit.....
well. That moment's over! Back to business!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

8 pages...woohoo!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> there was a lot less pay than i was expecting..haven't receieved a cent yet




Ha Ha!   Good one, Coleman!  The State of WI will forward your weekly checks once you give them your change of address!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And now,ladies and gentleman you have heard ...
> THE REST OF THE STORY!!!
> 
> ...




Great cartoon pic, Dero!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ha Ha!   Good one, Coleman!  The State of WI will forward your weekly checks once you give them your change of address!



lol excellent! welcome boost of funds in a stude...ah...governor's finances


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

way to go fellas  3 pages of your shit since I left and now it looks like you have scared the guest of honor away 

Nicely whored though


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I was thinking the same..it was probably Alzheimer's doings...


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 21, 2002)

she's not scared, i know better.


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

Don`t tease us now Tank


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

Holy Sh@#!  You guys sure know how to whore around in here!!

I haven't logged on since yesterday morn.  and there's 5, maybe 6 new pages!!!

And NOOOOO, I will not post nude pics...hell I don't even have any


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

Would you like some help taking some?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Would you like some help taking some?



I got the camera if you bring the film! 
























NOT!


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I got the camera if you bring the film!
> 
> * I got a roll of film here for ya  *
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll bring the 'refreshments' to help...

Kuso is a bit scary to work with...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Kuso is a bit scary to work with...




I don't even want to know how you know!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I don't even want to know how you know!!!!!!



Oh he doesn`t....he`s just trying to worm his way into an invite to our date


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Holy Sh@#!  You guys sure know how to whore around in here!!
> 
> I haven't logged on since yesterday morn.  and there's 5, maybe 6 new pages!!!
> ...


How about some nice beautiful face and body pics then?? Clothed!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I don't even want to know how you know!!!!!!



word gets around.....


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_Clothed!



Minimally.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Holy Sh@#!  You guys sure know how to whore around in here!!
> 
> And NOOOOO, I will not post nude pics...hell I don't even have any



yes they do!

bunch of perverts!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

...and what is your excuse Prince???


----------



## irontime (Nov 21, 2002)

He's 'head honcho pervert'


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> How about some nice beautiful face and body pics then?? Clothed!



OK...ok...ok...here's me in Florida with a friend, not the bodybuilder friend though.  I'm in the pink 

see...i'm not that great.  Just your typical girl next door

Not a very clear pic


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah Bec, most girl next door types are very  looks like you prove to be no exception to the rule.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

oh lordy! Look at that flat tummy! Me likes! me likes a lot!
also, nice....smile!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_see...i'm not that great.  Just your typical girl next door



Yeah, you're right, it would probably take me at LEAST ten minutes to fall head over heels in lust with you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> see...i'm not that great.  Just your typical Playboy Playmate Girl Next Door



I agree.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

Nice play on my words TP!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

I do my best.


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> OK...ok...ok...here's me in Florida with a friend, not the bodybuilder friend though.  I'm in the pink
> 
> see...i'm not that great.  Just your typical girl next door
> ...




Your a cutie with a great friendly smile.     How long ago was that taken??


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

Very Nice Beka!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Isn't that waht those tree hugging, bible thumping people put on their protest signs?
> "The end is nigh! Repent!"
> 
> (translation: Jesus is coming, look busy!)


Translation: you shouldn't have posted this on a board I read 

1st off, tree-huggers and Bible thumpers rarely co-exist, most of the leftover hippie eco-nuts are to damn liberal to even accept the Bible as truth, much less concern themselves w/ thumping it.  
2nd, there are freaks out there and one should not categorize a whole populace by some moron w/ a sign (though women really are bad drivers  )

You openned the door, bro


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 1st off, tree-huggers and Bible thumpers rarely co-exist, most of the leftover hippie eco-nuts are to damn liberal to even accept the Bible as truth, much less concern themselves w/ thumping it.



the bible is truth? 

really?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 21, 2002)

Don't even get me started on theology, bro.  I tend to be long winded


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree with you with the women drivers thing!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm gasping for air!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Don't even get me started on theology, bro.  I tend to be long winded



yeah, it's a debate I have had many times with my family. 

sorry, but I see the bible as a collection of stories that are metaphorical in nature and not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

wise words, Prince


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Why do you think they are found in every hotel room by the beds,if they are not bed time stories?

 

For anybody that would get offended by this...
I'm sorry,tis' my belief,not to be taken as an insult!!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 21, 2002)

Parables I take to be metaphorical, but not the rest.  And as for it's factuality ...errr (sp?) ... it has proven known scientific beliefs wrong several times in regard to historical data (i.e: Kings and other figures that historians chalked up to be fictional, that were later proven, though the only previous accounts were biblical).  The rest is a matter of faith.  Either way you slice it, tree-huggers are NOT synonymous to Christianity.  That was the only point I really wanted to make b/c I'm a staunch capitalist/hunter/conservative (politically and socially)/Christian, and the tree-hugger crap set me off a tad


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 21, 2002)

Is this a strategy?  Go WAAAAAAY off subject then suddenly POUNCE on Beka demanding nekkid pics?  I wish you guys would keep me informed about all theses little nuances.    OK, it's sort of working so far, we've got the bikini pic, VERY NICE  , so what's next?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 21, 2002)

Gotta run, but I just wanted to add that I'm not here to try to force my views and any of y'all that know me know I don't rant on that every post.  To each their own belief.


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Same here...I respect you for doing so!!!
Thanks Corny!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Why do you think they are found in every hotel room by the beds,if they are not bed time stories?



hmmm...the more people they can recruit the more money and power that are gained by the christians and their churches.

how do you think that they can afford to build these huge elaborate churches?

a church is nothing more than a business, and it's a great tax shelter, wish I had one!

Sorry, but that's the truth. I am not trying to offend any christians here, this is only my opinion.


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmmm...How many topics are we going to touch in this Bekka thread? 
From trying to get nekkid pics of Bekka to Chritianity...
Do they mix?


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

I don`t care about these off shot topic`s al ALL  

But beka......very


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Kuso's home...'morning ya dawg!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

hey...Adam and Eve were nekkid once....it all ties in....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2002)

okay, well if anyone wants to continue the religeous debate, start a new thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

wait...Kuso has been to work....and back!?!?! I'm STILL HERRE!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey...Adam and Eve were nekkid once....it all ties in....


I see... Beka,you want an apple?


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, well if anyone wants to continue the religeous debate, start a new thread!


You really want dat???
From experience(on previous sites)that is always a topic to be approached with extreme caution,due to various beliefs and various levels of beliefs...
If you know what I mean...


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wait...Kuso has been to work....and back!?!?! I'm STILL HERRE!




Um...no....I just managed to score 6 hours sleep  ( the most this week ) and am getting ready now to go to that ...w.....w....wo....kk


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

oh...now I do not feel so bad...of course I have to work @ the club tonight too...as long as I do not have to clean up puke, I really do not call that work...


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um...no....I just managed to score 6 hours sleep  ( the most this week ) and am getting ready now to go to that ...w.....w....wo....kk


Still having problems saying it EH?
All that therapy and no results...
Back to the round table meetings..
Hi,my name is kuso and I have a problem with ww...ooook


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

can we get back to a more important subject here, puh-lease?
Kuso's hang-ups are not merit enough to over lie the fact that we, as a collective would like to see more picturesof and more of...our new friend bekah.
So, on that note...let's get back to work, shall we??hhhhmmkay?


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

AYE


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> as long as I do not have to clean up puke, I really do not call that work...



Then, call Michael Spinks!!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> So, on that note...let's get back to work, shall we??hhhhmmkay?




Are you supposed to be that South Park Guidance counselar???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I heard it somewhere...maybe that person picked that up there....
damn, I'm, using third hand sayings...


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

GET THE FUCK BACK ON TOPIC


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!! 
   




 kus you think it will happen?    
NOOOOOOOO not Bekka posting those pics,but those two staying on topic...


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

Not a fucking chance...in fact I`d bet DJD doesn`t even know what the topic is


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not a fucking chance...in fact I`d bet DJD doesn`t even know what the topic is



I KNOW the topic, goofy!  It's just that Beka is not here to answer the "millions...................... and Millions of questions that are set before her.


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

If IT was here,man he would be ON TOPIC !!!
PICS,PICS,PICS...PLOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!
Those young collegiates...Pizza and woman on da brain 
ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL da time.
Or iz dat woman and pizza? 
Remember those days?
 Hmmmmmmm...Things haven't change!!!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

very well put Dero!  OK, I get the system then.  C'mon Beka.... More.... more ..... more .... more pictures! 

Happy now Kuso and Dero?


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

But I think Beka will not comply...
What is there to lose though?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You really want dat???
> From experience(on previous sites)that is always a topic to be approached with extreme caution,due to various beliefs and various levels of beliefs...
> If you know what I mean...


 I have to agree with Dero here. I've seen threads on Christianity and such and there are so many people on these boards with different beliefs. And each one tries his best to get the other to believe the way they do and it gets heated. And I have taken part in these because I am very conservative and do not agree with Prince at all on this issue. But What usually happens is everyone ends up getting mad at each other and that is not what I want. So I'm leaving it here!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Beka, don't you have a red bikini??


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have to agree with Dero here. I've seen threads on Christianity and such and there are so many people on these boards with different beliefs. And each one tries his best to get the other to believe the way they do and it gets heated. And I have taken part in these because I am very conservative and do not agree with Prince at all on this issue. But What usually happens is everyone ends up getting mad at each other and that is not what I want. So I'm leaving it here!



Are you thinking of the thread on RM?
 That's the one that comes to mind for me...


Like Cornfed said earlier,he could pro'lly put up a good fight when it comes to theology,IF HE WANTED TO!!!
I firmly believe that religion is not a topic to be brought on a board...Unless it's a "Christian or whatever else board"and it will be specifics to be talk and discussed about...

These are strictly my views on the matter,like Cornfed,I,also, do not want to force my views or opinion on anybody else...


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

...or a yellow one?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Are you thinking of the thread on RM?
> That's the one that comes to mind for me...


 Yep it is! If you can find it, post it for Prince. If he has the time to read it, it is very interesting and brings up a lot of view points!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Parables I take to be metaphorical, but not the rest.  And as for it's factuality ...errr (sp?) ... it has proven known scientific beliefs wrong several times in regard to historical data (i.e: Kings and other figures that historians chalked up to be fictional, that were later proven, though the only previous accounts were biblical).  The rest is a matter of faith.  Either way you slice it, tree-huggers are NOT synonymous to Christianity.  That was the only point I really wanted to make b/c I'm a staunch capitalist/hunter/conservative (politically and socially)/Christian, and the tree-hugger crap set me off a tad



I'm totally with you!  

and i also agree that tree-huggers and christians don't mix


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey Beka, don't you have a red bikini??



Do you have a thing for red bikinis?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...or a yellow one?



yes i do


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Now that you are here...
HIYA BEKA!!!!!!!!!!!!
10 pages,you're doing good!!! 
Like it's been said before,a friend of Tank is a friend of ours,as you can see!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Dero!!!  Thanx...i'm having a great time


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Glad to hear that!!! 
The thing about the 10 pages,you have ALL the top POSTWHORES helping out with da #s...
I'm suprised Tank is not here more often...
Guess at his age,he must be in bed and sleeping!!!
  Hmmmm,guess I'm next to hit it,got to get up early also...
So I hope the guys are not giving you too much of a assle...



Hmmmmm,a yellow bikini EH?


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

i haven't been to other boards so i don't know how fired up ppl get on the net...but i know in person things can get pretty heated so it's not the best idea to have a debate like that where the main purpose, apart from whoring, is too share ideas on weights and fitness...IMHO


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi Beka!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Those young collegiates...Pizza and woman on da brain
> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL da time.



Woo Hoo, I'm a young collegiate!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Do you have a thing for red bikinis?


I definately would if you were in one! You said yes to Dero's question.... 
Took a chance at ya having one.......


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I definately would if you were in one! You said yes to Dero's question....
> Took a chance at ya having one.......



sorry, no red bikini


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

a white one then??


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yep it is! If you can find it, post it for Prince. If he has the time to read it, it is very interesting and brings up a lot of view points!


I say we don't post it, but email it if need be, b/c, while my beliefs may show through some of my more serious posts or just as one of my random spurts of bipolar conversations, I think that an open discussion will only lead to a debate and utterly flames.  We really are a family here @ IM and I'd hope that it remains a functional one.  I've seen good boards w/ good people and good friends get screwed up over this.  So... If this is a topic of interest, I say we keep it in PMs or something.
It's awesome that people of different beliefs and creeds can become friends on boards like this and I just think that our beliefs can be made known to eachother w/o a dedicated thread that may just be a Poo-flinger 

So Kuso won't yell @ me... Bekah, I say White!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

How about black?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2002)

I agree, let's just agree to disagree on this religeous issue before we all start hating each other over it.


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> So Kuso won't yell @ me... Bekah, I say White!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

here's your choices...not that i have pics for all of them.

pink, purple, yellow, blue...i'm not much of a bikini girl.  i live in wisconsin!  The only time i wear one is in Florida...which i can't wait to go back to!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

I`m easy  I`ll leave it up to you


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> here's your choices...not that i have pics for all of them.
> 
> pink, purple, yellow, blue...



Choices?  Why you wanna make us have to choose?  What's wrong with ALL OF THE ABOVE?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I agree, let's just agree to disagree on this religeous issue before we all start hating each other over it.


Too late!   LOL  ... sorry 


Blue

oh, and I guess I'm the only one who hasn't put their 2cents in, the avatar looks great.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m easy



Cheap too, ya' slut.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

I'll have to think about it


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Cheap too, ya' slut.






> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I'll have to think about it



Well don`t think too long...looks like ALBOB is getting some BAD ideas about me


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmmmm,I agree!!!
No probs by me Corny...(Good rant )
Sorry DG,I was not going to post that thread here!!!





Hmmmm,I see OldBob has been whoring around...
Everybody BUTT against the wall...For your safety!!!
(Yes I'm talking to da guys...)


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Choices?  Why you wanna make us have to choose?  What's wrong with ALL OF THE ABOVE?



a lot is wrong with that!!! we won't as few layers as possible, not like 5 different bikinis covering her


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

4 even


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Da heck with the bikinis...


----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2002)

Ahhh haha, and how  did I miss this thread.  Actually, I was somewhat wary peeking in here seeing the names posting 

I was just over in Whiskey-onsin last weekend watching a Soccer game.  I dont know about airports, but they have some really good cheese.  I live near chicago and get the urge to drive up there now and then and hit the Mars Cheese Castle across the border, pretty good cheese.  Oh, and the closest slopes are in Wisconsin too... man, we get the windy city and you guys get the rest of it... wtf! 

Oh, and welcome BL23.  I'd post a pic, but I'm a chicken and dont have the balls to do it.  (No Chicken, that wasnt a slame at you).

Glad to see you're enjoying the place though!  Have fun.

Eggs


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> a lot is wrong with that!!! we won't as few layers as possible, not like 5 different bikinis covering her



OK, touche.  You do realize I wasn't suggesting she wear them ALL AT ONCE, don't you?  I was hoping to entice her into posting multiple pictures.  Jeeze, you been hanging around Kuso and Dero too much.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

dang! Are you JUST gettig to work? 
You MUST be a senior NCO.....

I've been here securing out nations' network infrastructure now for more than 4hours! I've eaten twice already! Has the star bucks delievery guy been by your office yet???


Oh, and Bekah...pink would be grand! (bet pink looks great on you!!)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Albud, I like the sig, but c'mon 'na that takes alot of the fun outta life


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang! Are you JUST gettig to work?
> You MUST be a senior NCO.....



It's good to be the king.  

Yeah cornfed, I agree that we need to let loose on occasion but I have a very low tollerance for idiots and unfortunately, I seem to work with a LOT of them.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah cornfed, I agree that we need to let loose on occasion but I have a very low tollerance for idiots and unfortunately, I seem to work with a LOT of them.



yup, the military is full of them!

the really sad part is that many of the idiots are in charge.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yup, the military is full of them!
> 
> the really sad part is that many of the idiots are in charge.



albob??
(sorry, buddy, too easy to not pass up!)


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 25, 2002)

You won't get any argument from me.  I've worked with my fair share and there seems to be a never ending supply.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 25, 2002)

Ahem, Albob... I dont think he was refering to the bums who work for you.  He was making referance to the King Bum.

Actually, the more I look back on it, the problems with the military are leadership problems.  Yep, get over it.  How many places have you been to where the leader tells his troops,"Feel free to call me if you get in trouble, I'll come pick you up anytime."  Well dill sack, if you were a good leader they wouldnt be getting into trouble in the first place.  Perhaps that means setting up "voluntary" (as in do it or stand watch) weekend hiking trips, or whatever.  A good leader uses feedforward control to deal with problems that WOULD take place, once they already happen it could be too late to help.

Instead we chalk it up to our subordinates being the scum sucked off the bottom of the crapper... and forget to point to ourselves and realize that we are making the problem worse by not flushing.

Ahhh, thats the worst analogy I've ever made.  Oh well.  And I'm not saying your a bad leader Albob, just that there is always more we can do to be good leaders.

Will some people waste your time and let you down if you put in the extra effort to care for them and grow them up good?  Sure... but the ones who dont are worth it.

Did somebody say pink?


----------



## Eggs (Nov 25, 2002)

Oh, and that last message is written after being out of the military for four months... and looking back I wish that I'd been a better leader than I was.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2002)

I wasn't implying that Albob is one of them, I am just saying that from my experience in the military there are many idiots and many of them are high ranking idiots! 

I guess the reason this hapens is becuase it's the idiots that stay in the military, and it's almost inevitable that they will get promoted over time, so they end up in charge.

again, I am not referring to Albob or anyone else...and there are some smart ones as well, but I feel that there are more dumb than smart.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_I guess the reason this hapens is becuase it's the idiots that stay in the military, and it's almost inevitable that they will get promoted over time, so they end up in charge.



There's more truth in that statement than most people want to admit.  It's easy being in, everything is spoon fed to you.  You go where you're told, when you're told, no thinking involved.  Then, one magical day, you're the one doing the telling.  OOPS!  Don't worry guys, I don't take offense, I'm a bit more self-confident than that.  I try to set a leadership style that is the opposite of most of the bosses I've had over the years.  Is it working?  Well, I haven't been shot in the back by my troops yet.


But then again, this is the Air Force.  They don't give us bulletts.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

speak for yerself there, mister! I had all kinds of bullets! Big ones, little ones, blank, HE, incinderary, amor piercing....good stuff!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> Oh, and Bekah...pink would be grand! (bet pink looks great on you!!)



I posted one in pink...thanks for noticing!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

I was tinking of a better <read> more RECENT one in pink...


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> speak for yerself there, mister! I had all kinds of bullets! Big ones, little ones,*BLANK*, HE, incinderary, amor piercing....good stuff!



Which you're still shooting today.


----------

